
Apple – losing out on talent and in need of a killer new device - santaclaus
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/28/apple-quarterly-results-iphone-silicon-valley-developers
======
pashakym
2 slightly different things \- working for a huge corporation \- product
innovation

